# Recent forum changes?



## PhilBurton (Jul 30, 2017)

what happened to the link for displaying all unread messages?

I miss the Link to mark all forum messages read. 

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Jul 30, 2017)

Use a Larger window for LR or a smaller browser font size.   If the Forum Menu shows an ellipsis at the end (...)  Click on that to expose the missing menu items that are more than the window width will allow.


----------



## DGStinner (Jul 30, 2017)

I haven't seen anything different.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 30, 2017)

Are you not seeing this?


----------

